

Show HN: Example of a multi-player HTML5 racing game using Socket.io - jchavannes
http://socketracing.com/

======
zoop
Warning: You can inject javascript into this game by making your name.
<script>alert("hi")</script>

~~~
daveasaurus
Yes, there appears to be a lot of shenanigans going on :)

I went to the site and everything was washed out in red.

~~~
neeee
amazing - <https://goput.it/c9l.png>

------
Geee
Great! It's rather easy to cheat though. :)

------
yefim323
How does one win?

